# Wildlife refuge



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So in my travels earlier this year I noticed local wildlife refuge had some nice new fence sections going up. Looked to me like a normal waste of taxpeyer money. Hurt to see. Beautiful new fence holding nothing in. Why is it there? Well, turns out they closed the gaps. And opened to grazing cattle. http://erstarnews.com/2015/03/09/sherburne-national-wildlife-refuge-seeks-bids-for-cattle-grazing/

Maybe my tax dollars did ok for once?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not so sure about that moose, perhaps the jury is still out......

In Georgia, when we buy hunting license, a portion is set aside so that the state can buy land for wildlife management areas (WMA).....well, just found out last week that our hunting club (active since 74) will be no longer....seems the money we pay in taxes just went to buy our 7400 acre lease right out from under us . ... Gotta have our stands out by July 1 wth?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have 3600 acres of refuge across the road in the form of a state park, okay I guess for city people, about bankrupted us when they allowed the deer to multiply at will.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Live 8 miles from Indiana's now world famous Goose Pond. 13,000 works of rehabilitated swamp ground. Tax payer dollars all the way and guess what, with bird flu imminent, it is the freaking Panama City of the migratory water fowl.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So when are you hoping to re-load your Turkey houses?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/turkey-supply-worries-overblown-but-bird-flu-effects-still-lasting-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We are full again. Filled up 10 days ago.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The company I am contracted with is smiling all the way to the bank till hits here. I am too, brought me 3,000 more poults this time. Poults are plentiful right now because a lot of growers have been shut down and my company is building inventory to weather the imminent hit this fall.


----------

